# Joystick (not sexually related)



## Pyotr (Oct 26, 2004)

My Cyborg 3D stick doesn't seem to fit anywhere. >_<
I don't have a port for it, but is there any way I can use it with my computer anyway?


----------



## hollis098 (Oct 26, 2004)

Pyotr said:
			
		

> My Cyborg 3D stick doesn't seem to fit anywhere. >_<
> I don't have a port for it, but is there any way I can use it with my computer anyway?



I have the same problem. Mabie you could use an adapter and plug it into anouter port, but i haven't realy looked for one, mabue your get lucky  . If you find a way of fixing it please tell me.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 26, 2004)

Isn't it equipped with an USB connector?


----------



## Pyotr (Oct 26, 2004)

No, it's an old joystick. You used to connect those to the gaming port on your soundcard, usually.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 26, 2004)

You can connect it to the USB port with an adapter like this one: http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPF-Sitecom_CN_108_CN_108


----------



## Pyotr (Oct 27, 2004)

I love you, Lorand.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 27, 2004)

So this thread is sexually related after all...


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 27, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> So this thread is sexually related after all...



haha, funny.


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 28, 2004)

*Warning*

I would stay aware of the fact that not all adapters of this sort work. I used a Microsoft Sidewinder XX with the same port. I bought a USB adaptor for joystics and guess what? It did not work. So think before you buy is all I can say. Or buy an old soundcard ::::.

JAN


----------



## Pyotr (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, right. Like I'd put an OLD soundcard into my new monster machine.   



			
				Lorand said:
			
		

> So this thread is sexually related after all...


If you want to, I'll let you play with my joystick.  
...
...
..or maybe not.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 29, 2004)

> I'll let you play with my joystick.


You wish... But it's not even working!


----------



## [tab] (Oct 29, 2004)

Firstly... best thread title ever!

My soundcard had the joystick port as a separate card in the box... maybe yours does too.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 30, 2004)

Sometimes mobos come with Gameport headers


----------



## Pyotr (Oct 31, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> You wish... But it's not even working!


Just let me get some Virtual Viagra.   



			
				[Tab said:
			
		

> ]My soundcard had the joystick port as a separate card in the box... maybe yours does too.


Maybe it does, but I don't have one.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 31, 2004)

You could try making an adapter for it. These are the pins of that connector:

Game Port DB15-Female
1 -> +5V DC
2 -> Button 4 (A_PB1)
3 -> Position 0(A_X)
4 -> GND
5 -> GND
6 -> Position 1 (A_Y)
7 -> Button 5(A_PB2)
8 -> +5V DC
9 -> +5V DC
10 -> Button 6 (B_PB1)
11 -> Position 2(B_X)
12 -> GND
13 -> Position 3(B_Y)
14 -> Button 7 (B_PB2)
15 -> +5V DC


----------



## Pyotr (Oct 31, 2004)

"try making", right. >_<
I'd rather buy one, actually.


----------

